# NGD Yamaha FG830



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I tried a bunch of acoustics in the $1000 and under category and thought the FG830 sounded as good as a $900 Simon and Patrick Showcase Mahogany and better than the Martin DX1 series and the Taylor 110e so I bought it. Need something for jams where I'm not comfortable bringing my D-18.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Didn't know they made a scalloped brace FG (or even the 830) until I saw this and checked the L&M site. I'll have to check them out. Looks nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!! 

I played an FG800M at the local L&M and was very impressed. If I wasn't looking for a smaller bodied guitar, I would have bought it. 

I also played some FS800 series guitars and was reasonably impressed. I am patiently waiting for L&M to bring in an FS800T (tinted top). Seem like it is taking forever.

I think Yamaha will do well with this series.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that a D size or OM?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

FG=Dreadnought 
FS=Folk size


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

They also make an *FS*830 with a natural top....I'm in trouble now!!!..LOL

~$400.00 + tax = ~$452.00


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Better sounding than the Martin DX1 in your opinion? Since I respect your opinion, I'm going to have to have another try at it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought the Martins sounded good but were too quiet for my needs.

I need a guitar to play unplugged around campfires with various other people playing guitar, talking, and the crackling of the fire, etc.

So I need a pleasing tone but also volume.

It's also personal preference.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's my complete list with my rating out of 5.

S&P Showcase Mahogany $899.00 4.00
Yamaha FG830 $399.00 4.00
Sigma DM ST $369.99 3.75
Sigma DM-18 $549.99 3.75
Sigma DR 1ST $429.99 3.75
Yamaha FG820 $349.99 3.75
Martin DX1AE $779.00 3.50
S&P Woodland Pro Spruce $619.00 3.50
Takamine GD20-NS $379.99 3.25
Taylor 110e $799.00 3.25
Eastman AC-DR1 $674.00 3.00
Seagull S6 Slim $399.00 3.00
Taylor 114e $799.00 3.00
Yamaha FG800 $269.99 3.00
Yamaha FG800M $249.99 3.00
Martin DX1RAE $779.00 2.75
Yamaha FG720S $329.99 2.50
Taylor Baby BT1 $459.00 2.00


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Update to this.

The guitar had issues and I returned it to Cosmo for a full refund.

Before I got to try it for the first time they brought it out of their storage area and the repair shop lowered the action. Not sure exactly what they did but it was quick. I think they lowered the saddle and adjusted the truss rod.

After playing it at home for a bit I noticed it had some some severe buzzing on the A string around the 5th and 7th frets. The D and high E strings were also completely fretting out around the 12 fret.

I brought it back it for them to look at which is an hour drive for me. The repair guy checked it out and said they could fix it but gave me the impression that it was an unusual amount of repair needed for a new guitar and he actually recommended that I exchange it. I went back to the sales guy (who was super nice throughout) and explained what the repair guy had said. Their system showed they had another one in stock but they were unable to locate it. They asked me if I wanted them to order me one or if I wanted a refund. As I'm in Oakville and they are in Richmond Hill I opted for the refund and subsequently ordered one from Long and McQuade in Burlington. One thing I did notice was that the guitar did not have a lot of fall away in the upper frets. I'm guessing it would have needed fretwork.

Too bad. It sounded fantastic for open chords. Hopefully the next one does not have similar issues.

Lesson learned as well. When buying a guitar, play every fret on that guitar. Luckily it was brand new and I could return it.

Now to wait for L&M's order.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Noticed the price of those Martins has gone up by $30. Geesh. They were already on the high price end, compared to the others.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Guncho I'm pleased to hear that this worked out reasonably well for you. Frustrating and disappointing for sure, but at least you appear to have been treated in a responsible and respectful manner throughout.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cosmo is an awesome store and the staff are fantastic. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> They also make an *FS*830 with a natural top....I'm in trouble now!!!..LOL
> ~$400.00 + tax = ~$452.00


~$400 + tax = $$420 in another part of the country


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> ~$400 + tax = $$420 in another part of the country


Rub it in!! 

Try to remember (from your past) what we are going through back here...LOL

Out of curiosity, is there anything in Alberta that really surprised you re: how much more it costs out there?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> Rub it in!! Out of curiosity, is there anything in Alberta that really surprised you re: how much more it costs out there?


Rent is cheaper - almost every apartment has an Apt. for Rent sign out front. Gas was 87.9 Yesterday. Rarely drink, but don't like the privatized liquor/beer stores ( A four-pack Guinness Tallboys cost $2 to $4 more depending where you get it). Food likely averages out 1% more here at most. I HATE humidity - don't have that here. Give me a cooler dryer summer anytime. I don't have too much a problem with the cold. A seniors monthly transit pass is $116.75 in Toronto. A seniors monthly transit pass is $15.00 in Edmonton. 

I've noticed that it is easy to find a modest detached home in Edmonton for around $350 grand or so. In the GTA it is $800+ grand for any house


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho, I'm surprised L & M didn't have one in stock. They must be a big seller.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Not a single one in all of Canada.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Rent is cheaper ......


@Robert1950 Thanks for the detailed response. Very interesting.
@Guncho ...Sorry for the slight derail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Not a single one in all of Canada.


Interesting...Very, very few of all of the *FS*800 series are listed as being available (across the country).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Not a single one in all of Canada.


I took a look at their site and couldn't believe it. There must be a huge backorder.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's a good thing I guess. They are so popular they are sold out!

The website says if you order one it would take 10 business days so that's not too bad.

There are a bunch of guitars in that line in a variety of colours and the FG830 Natural is just one of them. I would imagine far more people are buying the basic FG800 or FS800.

I've actually seen more of the Tobacco Burst version of this guitar in stores than I have the natural one.

Here's the entire lineup:
FG/FS Series - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Basses - Musical Instruments - Products - Yamaha United States


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I checked a couple of the big sellers in the US and they have lots of stock. You can do a little better on the price but you would have to drive to N. Falls, NY to pick it up.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I would save a few bucks but then would have to give up the (free setup) in a year.

Given my recent experience as well, returning a guitar to US would be difficult if need be.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Actually given the state of the Canadian dollar I don't think you'd be saving much money.

If you purchased the guitar in Canada it would cost you $451.99 with tax.
Yamaha - FG Series Solid Spruce Top Acoustic Guitar - Natural Finish

If you went to Guitar Centre in Buffalo? and bought it without staying in the US overnight it would cost you $451.85 CAD after all said and done including fees at the border.
Yamaha FG830 Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually, I can get 15% off at MF and have it shipped free to the UPS Depot in N. Falls, NY. No US tax that way and you only pay HST on the USD amount. The price would work out to $396.28. Not worth the drive from Oakville, IMHO unless you had another reason to go there and sans setup.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread definitely has me interested. I have a need for a nice acoustic at a good price.


----------

